# killing fields vert grow 2x 400w in secret jardin dr60 ll heat question



## hydromaster666 (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, i would like to grow killing fields by sannies seeds. I have a 2'x2'x5.33' tent and would like to stack 2 400 w cooltube bulbs vertically in the center. Its a sativa strain and i plan on curving 3 plants up 3 walls for a theoretical square footage of 32 square feet. I am concerned about the heat that will be generated. Its a small space for 800w. Anyone think i will have a prob with 200 cfm fan dedicated to the cooltube. So that the cooltube and tent will have seperate fans. Will heat still be to much of an issue or can i control it.


----------



## 420greendream (May 31, 2012)

almost positive. buy a portable ac unit, there $100 on craigslist. problem solved


----------



## beenthere (May 31, 2012)

hydromaster666 said:


> Hey everyone, i would like to grow killing fields by sannies seeds. I have a 2'x2'x5.33' tent and would like to stack 2 400 w cooltube bulbs vertically in the center. Its a sativa strain and i plan on curving 3 plants up 3 walls for a theoretical square footage of 32 square feet. I am concerned about the heat that will be generated. Its a small space for 800w. Anyone think i will have a prob with 200 cfm fan dedicated to the cooltube. So that the cooltube and tent will have seperate fans. Will heat still be to much of an issue or can i control it.


Are you sure about those dimensions?


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 2, 2012)

420greendream said:


> almost positive. buy a portable ac unit, there $100 on craigslist. problem solved



BEARDOWN!!!!! 
thats whats up....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 2, 2012)

2 400 watt cool tubes in a DR60?? Have you even seen the DR60??!? No way that's gonna happen. The DR60 is too small that. 

Take a look at the DR90, fuck those shitty cool tubes, and purchase a nice_ sealed_ reflector with one 600 HPS bulb instead.


Edit: Never mind the sealed reflector suggestion. Just noticed you want to do a vertical setup with this. If you're seriously planning on doing a vertical grow you'll most likely need a tent that's larger than the DR90 even. And yes, the cool tubes would actually be the best choice for going vertical. Much better than hanging a bare bulb imo.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool tubes are not good particularly good for anything.

Terrible horizontal and sub par vertical. They are just an extra cost that is pointless.

If you've never done it before, probably not a good idea to offer definitive advice.

As far as setting it up in a tent that small - probably not going to happen. The plants would require insane amounts of pruning and training. You can try, the heat wouldn't be an issue with a large enough exhaust. But KF is a very bushy strain. If it's 5ft tall it's gonna wanna be near the same diameter. So like I said, it's going to require a lot of training.

With adequate ventilation your plants can get within about 8" (with a 600w, which I use, probably a bit closer with a 400w) and not suffer for it. That doesn't leave you a lot of room to grow and I highly doubt you could place the plants all around. You would be doing more like a wall style grow rather than a cylinder. You'll never know unless you try, but I'd advise getting a bigger tent personally. 5x5 is a good size for a 600w vertical setup, probably 4x4 would be good for a 400w. 

Good luck.


----------

